# Handwritten letters



## Tremerka

Hi there, 
I just want to know, how look like handwritten polish letters just as ż, ń, ą, ę, ś, ł etc. I tried to find it on the whole internet, but I didn't find anything.
So if anyone has a picture of these handwritten letters, please help me .


----------



## CapnPrep

Hmmm, did you really look through the _whole_ internet? Including the Word Reference Polish Forum??? 
*handwriting*


----------



## katie_here

Excuse my presumption but I think he means a written example.

like this .
I've found this . I can't find a "handwritten" one because I don't know the Polish word for Cursive.


----------



## Thomas1

Hi there, 

I think this post taken from the thread lineked to by CrapnPren solves the problem. 

Polish word for cursive is kursywa, it's not always the same as handwriting.


Tom


----------



## katie_here

Thanks.  

I don't know if anyone else will have a problem but I can't open it.  I have to buy a WinRar license.


----------



## mcibor

Hi Katie, typically Windows, starting from XP can unpack zip files.
Just right click and choose Open With Compressed (Zip) folders

If you have any more problems, then I wrote you a mail.


----------



## kknd

I see some mistakes. Katie would you like to correct me if I'm correcting wrong? 


mcibor said:


> Hi Katie, typically Windows, starting from XP, Windows can unpack zip files.
> Just right-click and choose Open With Compressed (Zip) folders
> 
> If you have any problems, I'll write you a mail.


----------



## katie_here

kknd said:


> I see some mistakes. Katie would you like to correct me if I'm correcting wrong?


 
I don't understand?  What do you  mean?


----------



## katie_here

Thomas1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think this post taken from the thread lineked to by CrapnPren solves the problem.
> 
> Polish word for cursive is kursywa, it's not always the same as handwriting.
> 
> 
> Tom


 

Sorry, my mistake. What I meant was I was looking for an example of handwriting done in joined up letters, we call it cursive handwriting.

Thanks for your help, Mcibor,  I've opened it now and that is the kind of example that I meant.


----------



## kknd

katie_here said:


> I don't understand?  What do you  mean?


Is 'If you have any more problems, then I wrote you a mail.' correct?


----------



## Thomas1

katie_here said:


> Sorry, my mistake. What I meant was I was looking for an example of handwriting done in joined up letters, we call it cursive handwriting.[...]


In that case I think I would use _pismo odręczne_. 

Let's have a quick look at Google hits... et voila. 

Tom


----------



## mcibor

Hi kknd, 

just a small explanation:
First I wrote mail to Katie with unzipped file, then I wrote here in the forum.
That's why I wrote:
in case this forum doesn't help, please see your mail.

I hope this solves your language problem


----------



## kknd

I see now! Thanks!

But still somethings wrong to me. Please clarify it to me if you can. Shouldn't second part of your phrase sound like 'then see the mail I wrote you'? If you're refering to a mail you've already written, then the definite article should be used here, isn't it? Katie wasn't opposing at all but I'm not still convinced about it! 

Thanks for any help and founding mistakes in my post in the future (or even in this! )


----------

